# Kindle Fire as a gift?



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Would the Kindle Fire work as a gift for someone, that will not have an amazon account, and will just use the Fire as a Tablet?
Thanx!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Since it is so dependent on streaming from the cloud, I'm not sure....

Betsy


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

I guess you could just use it for web browsing, & if you can side-load content, do that. But I imagine it would still need to be registered to someone, and it would be pretty limited as a tablet IMO. Jeff Bezos even said "We don't think of the Kindle Fire as a tablet. We think of it as a service." (http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-09-28/bezos-portrays-pocket-sized-fire-as-service-not-tablet-in-ipad-challenge.html)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd say. . . . .not so much. . . . .it's really a media consumption device -- books, movies, audio.  One can load one's own stuff as well, but that's going to be easiest to do via Amazon's cloud.

I actually was talking about the Fire with a friend last night who'd mentioned his wife thought that would be a good Christmas present for him.

I must confess I told him that I didn't think it was for him.  (I know -- I'm a dis-enabler.  )  But here's the thing:  his preferred method of consuming media is lazing on his couch opposite his wide screen HD TV.  He doesn't read for pleasure hardly at all.  And already has an MP3 player for music -- which, anyway, he only uses for 'work' -- he's our choir director.  And is absolutely not likely to want to use it for answering email, etc. because he has pretty large hands and finds it hard to 'type' even on the full sized tablet (android based) he already has.  In fact I think he found a graffiti program to use with that.  When traveling he takes a laptop.  

But he'll probably want to see/play with mine when it comes.  I might even let him.  (This is the same guy who re-arranged my desktop when I let him borrow my computer.  ) And he might then want it just to have it.


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

Also, the Kindle Fire really doesn't have a lot of storage space. It's built to stream movies _from_ Amazon (which you've purchased with your Amazon account). I guess you could just try to access video on YouTube.

But if you're doing it that way, you're really missing a lot of the convenience of having access to Amazon's big library of music, movies, and TV shows.


----------

